# Calvin and Hobbes Cartoon



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 15, 2013)

My next tattoo is almost certainly going to feature Calvin & Hobbes.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 15, 2013)

I wish Calvin and Hobbes were still made...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I wish Calvin and Hobbes were still made...



I think they proved to be too subversive.


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 15, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I wish Calvin and Hobbes were still made...


I dunno, technology has changed so much since C&H's heyday that I don't know if the strip would be recognizable if continued into this age. For instance, Calvin would have so much digital distractions at home that he wouldn't bother riding his wagon into the woods to philosophize.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 15, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> I dunno, technology has changed so much since C&H's heyday that I don't know if the strip would be recognizable if continued into this age. For instance, Calvin would have so much digital distractions at home that he wouldn't bother riding his wagon into the woods to philosophize.



I can't help but disagree.  I have an 11-year-old nephew, and he and I had a lot of imaginary adventures up to just a couple of years ago when he moved away.  Digital devices are, as you say, distractions.  Bear in mind, however, that a child's imagination can be more powerful than any form of electronic entertainment.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 16, 2013)

I do like the idea that hardback book readers are going to be the first wave of the revolution!!!


----------

